# My fave no tip



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

2 people get in. Two separate stops.

Friend of account holder: "Can I throw you a few bucks for tip?"

Account holder: "(barely audible refusal of offer)"

I know I'm not getting tipped there and she's upset he brought attention to the tip. Thanks for taking money out of my pocket, paxhole.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Best i had was an XL group, they all start passing money up front for tip. 

Girl in front has to be holding at it least $20. I'm guessing closer to $40. 

We arrive and she gets off with my tip in her hand. 

If I knew where she lived she would have had to file an insurance claim by now.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Best i had was an XL group, they all start passing money up front for tip.
> 
> Girl in front has to be holding at it least $20. I'm guessing closer to $40.
> 
> ...


WOW! My ears are steaming after reading what that witch did!


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

picked up 4 already lit PAX; 2 got in the car at about the 4 min 30 second mark (clearly to make sure I didn't leave at 5 min) so then we waited another 5 min for the final pair to show up; the 2 reasonable people behind me apologized several times for the wait, and said they would tip me for the inconvenience; it was a long, irritating ride, with them insisting on blaring country music the whole way -- when we arrive, the couple behind me starts to hand me some cash, and the irritating asshat that caused the 10 minute pickup delay grabs the money and starts shouting with an incredulous tone "YOU DON'T TIP AN UBER!"

the slimy SOB musta yelled that 5 times before he stumbled out of the car; sometimes, in the quiet, his voice will suddenly ring out in my head "YOU DON'T TIP AN UBER!"


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

I feel like I should mention, this isn't my favorite story about getting stuffed on a tip, but rather a scenario I've seen play out a bunch of times. You know, like the pax who say, "I've already tipped in the app!" but you KNOW they haven't and you risk rating them 1 star. It's not a great story on its own...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> I feel like I should mention, this isn't my favorite story about getting stuffed on a tip, but rather a scenario I've seen play out a bunch of times. You know, like the pax who say, "I've already tipped in the app!" but you KNOW they haven't and you risk rating them 1 star. It's not a great story on its own...


Also heard it many times.
Sometimes they involve me in the conversation.
Other times I just hear them whispering about it.


----------

